# Red Eye help asap**update, open eye pic**



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

About two weeks ago I brought home 6 perfectly healthy(or so they appeared) captive bred Red Eye Treefrogs from Amazono.

Last night I noticed one of them was keeping his inner lid closed partway while he was hutning/exploring with the rest of his family. 

Today I went into the tank to remove some dead leaves from plants and was alarmed to see that his eye is now discoloured, glassy and very very swollen. It isnt entirely open in the picture...but he did open it when I was working around him and it looks almost as if there is a cyst or something.

His pupil is distorted and his eye is more brown than red when open. He seems fine otherwise. I saw him eat last night,he's breathing normally.

My setup is an extra large exo-terra..and these guys are tiny, about the size of a loonie (I'm getting another tank later). The temperatures are around 75 during the day and 70 at night. Humidity has been fairly steady at about 90%.

I'm putting about12 crickets in every night, and I am dusting with rep-cal and Herptivite switching every other night. I'll keeep an eye on him tonight at feeding time and we'll see how it goes.

Any help would be appreciated. I'm devestated 




















Here he is with his eye fully open. He woke up when i was putting him into quaraunteene. I think it looked so bad before because his eyelids couldnt close over the bump.

I also noticed him brush at his eye with his left foot once. I'm going to call a vet tomorrow, but if anyone here has any ideas or recommendations let me know.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I would get him to a herp vet when you can. It may require some sort of medicated drops, and if it was injured it could be infected.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I hope I can find a herp vet around here somewhere


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Are you giving them any fresh air at all? Any vents in the tank?

I think I've seen that in "leaf" frogs when things were too humid.

Just a hypothesis - doesn't mean that's what is causing this.

s


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

They have vents..In the front of the tank..I'm going to let a bit more of the screen in the top show. It's covered right now..

All the other frogs are doing great.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like you might have some conjunctivitis and/or some eye infection. I can't tell if that is swollen tissue/membranes around the eye, or perhaps a puss discharge. Any thoughts? Trauma is a possible cause as well as viruses and bacteria. The eyeball enlargement may be due to displacement of the eye, or physical swelling as seen with glaucoma. Given the close association of the mouth and eyes in frogs, an oral exam may be warrented. 
Yep... get it to a vet.

Best of luck
John


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm calling the only herp vet in town tomorrow.

And it doesnt look pussy when its open...just..strangely shaped, discoloured with a weird pupil.

I'm beginning to think its onjunctivitis too. When i cam down with conjunctivitis my iris became discoloured and my pupil was dialated.

This has popped up seemingly obver night though..itj ust doesnt make sense. I'm so upset. I love these guys (well all my frogs) with a passion..and I havent even had him two weeks


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, I would also move him to a new quarantine tank. If i'm not mistaken conjuctivitis is pretty contagious.
Jordan


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

Now that I've seen his eye fully open I don't know what to think.

Is it a cyst?

Atleast I saw him eat..but this is still really freaking me out.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I went to the vet today and he gave me some paper on Chameleons?

Anyway, he didn't know what it was, but he is 99% sure it's a cyst. We took some major macro photos and he's sending some tests off to a lab in California. I just hope he gets some info back soon. 

I feel so bad for little Chester  He's being quite the trooper though, despite the hour long bus ride in the cold :shock: 

I'll update again when I hear back from the vet...

I feel so bad for my poor little guy


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

He died this afternoon..


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. 

I didn't think it would make it - but it's good that you did everything you could.

s


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry Ashli,
Are the other ones doing ok?


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

the other ones are doing fantastic..growing, getting chubby.

I'm deciding if I'm going to have the vet do an autopsy so I know what's wrong..

You get so attached to these animals when you have to give themsuch personal care  I've been giving him antibiotics and force feeding him for 10 days now.

The whole situation is heart breaking


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Ashli said:


> I hope I can find a herp vet around here somewhere



http://www.arav.org/

Good place to find Herp Vets.

Mac


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I did find one.

Well one who claimed to be.

It's too late anyway.


----------

